# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  مبـــــــــــــــــــــرووووووووووووك

## معتز المكى

*:vor:

:vor:

:vor:



ألــــــف
ألـــــــــــــــــف
ألــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

للســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــودان
وطنا الغالى
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الف مبروك للسودان تأهله للدور الثاني  ونرجو مزيد ا من المثابرة والاجتهاد  حتي نيل كأس هذه البطولة موفقين بأذنه تعالي
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الف الف الف مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــروكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــ
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

:vor:

:vor:

:vor:



ألــــــف
ألـــــــــــــــــف
ألــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

للســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــودان
وطنا الغالى



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مبروك للسودان( الشمالي ) بس
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مبروك للسودان( الشمالى ) بس



 
وعليكم السلام والرحمة

خلونا نتهنأ بى السودان الموحد شوية يا جماعة

:hellocv4:
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*مبروك  مبروك مبروك 

لكن فى المباريات القادمة  ياريت يتم توفير زى  احتياطى  

صورة مصعب  وهو ( بلتقوا ) فى فنيلته مخجل  جدا  

*

----------


## asimayis

*الف الف الف مبرووووك
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

وعليكم السلام والرحمة

خلونا نتهنأ بى السودان الموحد شوية يا جماعة

:hellocv4:



.. لا تعليق ..
                        	*

----------


## احب المريخ

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووك
لكن الفريق داير شغل لكى نفوز بكاس البطولة
                        	*

----------

